# Attention 2009 Photo Contest Winners!!!



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

I am starting the work on our GRF 2009 Calendar and I need all (this year's) photo contest winners to send me original copies of their winning photos.

To keep it all in one place, please attach the photo to this thread, along with the name of your username, dog name, month you've won and also the category (puppy, adult) in which your photo won the contest.

Additionally, please re-send the photo to this email address (with the same details + your user-name): goldenretrieverforum at gmail dot com.

*DEADLINE: 10.DECEMBER.2008*

Thanks.

*Please note:* Unless I receive an original of your photo before 10.Dec.2008, I won't be able to include it in our calendar and photo maybe replaced by someone else's photo.

ADMIN


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

http://pic4.picturetrail.com/VOL707/3456374/7102662/191972118.jpg

Jo Ellen
Daisy
January - Adult


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

Username: Jazz & Jules
Dog Name: Jules & Jazz
Month: December
Category: Adult


----------



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

Bumping up the thread.


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

User name- Hudson
Dogs - Asha and Hudson 
September
Adult


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

bumping up


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

Hi Joe, as I mentioned a while back this is the largest size I have the photo in...if this is not high enough in quality I totally understand if you use someone elses. I can't remember which month it was...I'll go and check!










ok...the month was April 09 in the adult calendar
by Emma&Tilly and the picture, is of course, of Tilly.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Tucker the August Puppy by GoldenLover84


----------



## super_nova (Dec 9, 2007)

May 2009 Puppy Photo

Fernfall Super Nova "Byron"


----------



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

guys, please make sure to attach original of your photo, because most of these are simply too small to be included for a medium/large sized calendar...


----------



## super_nova (Dec 9, 2007)

December 2009 Puppy Photo
Fernfall Super Nova "Byron"


----------



## super_nova (Dec 9, 2007)

I have emailed my pictures to you Joe, they should be big enough, they are high quality, are they ok?


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

Joe:

Sorry to inerrupt--just curious--I assume you'll be sending out details on how we can order calendars--correct?

I need a few hundred (just kidding)--but these pictures are sooooooooooooo great!

I'll definately take a couple....

SJ


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Joe, that's the biggest size I have. The original got deleted like a week after that pic was taken (so like 2 years ago!). You can blow it up in photoshop though.


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

username = davebeech
puppy, September ( Tom )


----------



## Bob-N-Tash (Feb 24, 2008)

*Comfy At Last*

Hello from Bob-N-Tash
Dog Name : Bob (Diver Dog's Ali Bobba)
March 2009
Puppy Calendar 2009

You should have this already... but I will resend as requested. 
Am on dial up connection... will send overnight.

Chris... and Bob.... and Natasha


----------



## Angel Rose (Apr 14, 2008)

Thank you Joe, for all of your work in preparing the 2009 calendar. 
Attached is Maggie's original photo.

Dog's name: Maggie
Photo contest: October PUPPY
User Name: Angel Rose


----------



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

Please look at Hudson's (or Angel Rose) post, that's how I would imagine it. 
I need high quality photos in order to print a quality calendar (blowing up the photo in photoshop will rapidly decrease its quality). I need originals, photos below 1024x768 are way too small.
Oh my, I thought instructions were clear on this...


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Joe, I'll have to find my original and e-mail it to you. I use PictureTrail, apparently it resizes for the purpose of posting.

Maybe Hudson can tell us how she was able to post the clickable thumbnail so that you have the original size?


----------



## donnaj03 (Jan 30, 2008)




----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

How big do the pictures have to be for the calendar? In pixels or in KB?


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

So you're saying you can't use my picture then?? That sucks  Tucker had finally won...


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

Username:magiclover
Dog's name: Magic (Dichi do u Believe in Magic)
Month: July
Adult



I am not sure what you mean by "original". Not doctored or what? This is the original digital image. And I am a major loser on how to resize.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

The largest I can get is 2.13MB. I have no idea how many pixels that is


----------



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

Please do not resize, original digital image is exactly what I am after. 
The last post from magiclover is exactly as I want all the images to be uploaded and emailed. Fantastic. Now, where is the rest?


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

Joe, how about a quick nod to those that ARE ok so we are not left wondering. Even just a quick reply to our emails works for me!

Many Thanks!


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

I don't know how to upload a clickable thumbnail image like that


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

Joe said:


> Please do not resize, original digital image is exactly what I am after.
> The last post from magiclover is exactly as I want all the images to be uploaded and emailed. Fantastic. Now, where is the rest?


 
WHEW!!!! So glad I got it right!


----------



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

If you can't figure out how to attach it here, read our how to section, or simply email it to my email address (see my first post in this thread).
Make sure to email me an original image, winning month and if it was adult or puppy category.


----------



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

To make it easier for you, here is a graphical interpretation of photos I've received from you:








Those in yellow section are fine, but those in red section are not sufficiently large enough for high quality printing.

*I am still awaiting those photos highlighted in RED.*

If you do not have an original photo from your camera, as per our photo submission rules, your photo will not be used (If we do not receive an original photo, your photo may be automatically disqualified!).

Joe


----------



## linncurrie (Jan 25, 2008)

Hi Joe ... I have emailed you the original digital image of Harvey's winning entry for the April 2008 Puppy Calendar. I would prefer not to attach here, on the www, if you don't mind. 

Please confirm whether the above is in order, and also confirm that you have received the image via email.

Thank you, Linn


----------



## Bob-N-Tash (Feb 24, 2008)

Joe,

I e-mailed you the original JPG in March... and at that time you confirmed receipt of the image. Per your request the image was resent the other day... and again today. As I am on a dial up connection.... it take about 20 minutes each time I send you the image. 

As far as uploading a high resolution image attached to this page... well the largest the site will allow me to upload is 1.43 MB... and the original JPG is over 4MB.... so that just doesn't work.

Please confirm that you have received the high resolution image.

Christine


----------



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

Perfect, I've received it and currently I have 17 of 24 photos in good quality. 

These are the remaining 7 members I am still awaiting original photos from:


----------



## super_nova (Dec 9, 2007)

super_nova said:


> I have emailed my pictures to you Joe, they should be big enough, they are high quality, are they ok?


I have sent you a PM Joe as you seem to keep missing my questions. Please let me know if my pictures are ok???


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

super_nova said:


> I have sent you a PM Joe as you seem to keep missing my questions. Please let me know if my pictures are ok???


I think your photo/s are listed as fine in one of Joe's post. Your name is in yellow.


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

Joe said:


> Perfect, I've received it and currently I have 17 of 24 photos in good quality.
> 
> These are the remaining 7 members I am still awaiting original photos from:
> View attachment 38353


Hi Joe...as I explained in April and earlier in this thread that I realised after Tillys photo had won that I longer have the original as it is stuck on my broken laptop so all I have is what I had saved in photobucket. I went through every photo CD I have last night trying to see if I had saved it somewhere but no luck. As the copy I have is not high enough quality I won't expect her picture to be in the calendar...so does the '2nd place' picture that month go ahead instead?


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

I don't know, you take some exceptional photographs. Maybe you could post some here and we could all vote on which one to replace the one you can't find? I'd hate to see you lose your place in the calendar ... Tilly deserves to be there!


----------



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

super_nova said:


> I have sent you a PM Joe as you seem to keep missing my questions. Please let me know if my pictures are ok???


 
Ah my , yes, you're OK.

This is the list of people I need images from:


----------



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

Emma&Tilly said:


> Hi Joe...as I explained in April and earlier in this thread that I realised after Tillys photo had won that I longer have the original as it is stuck on my broken laptop so all I have is what I had saved in photobucket. I went through every photo CD I have last night trying to see if I had saved it somewhere but no luck. As the copy I have is not high enough quality I won't expect her picture to be in the calendar...so does the '2nd place' picture that month go ahead instead?


 
Comparing to others, your photo have retained a quite a good quality when maximized and sharpened, so I'll make an exception in your case.
In fact GoldenLover84's Tucker also appears to be ok when bloated a bit.


----------



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

*ID_Hannah , TheHooch, tobelevski, THE_HONEY_WOLVES, jessme7* - You're the last 5 members I need original photos from.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Joe is there any way you can use Hooch's picture that he used in the contest? I know that the picture is probably on his home computer and he is in Hospice. I hope you can.


----------



## super_nova (Dec 9, 2007)

Joe said:


> Ah my , yes, you're OK.


Sorry Joe, my computer appears to be jumping pages, so i missed your post saying my pictures where ok


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

Joe said:


> Comparing to others, your photo have retained a quite a good quality when maximized and sharpened, so I'll make an exception in your case.
> In fact GoldenLover84's Tucker also appears to be ok when bloated a bit.


Thanks Joe, I really appreciate that...I really should have double checked I had the original before I submitted the photo...a lesson for others perhaps! Im really glad the quality is acceptable and you can use it...I would hate for the quality of the calendar to be compromised because of a pixelated picture.

Thanks


----------



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

BeauShel said:


> Joe is there any way you can use Hooch's picture that he used in the contest? I know that the picture is probably on his home computer and he is in Hospice. I hope you can.


I spoke to him, he will send me an original soon.
Joe


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

That is great. I really liked that picture and didnt want it left out.


----------



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

I still need these to proceed with calendar:
I need original photos from these three, so I can start the calendar.

I am missing:

Winner of January Puppy calendar - *TheHooch*
Winner of February Adult calendar - *ID_Hannah* - Boone
Winner of August Adult calendar - *tobelevski* - Bailey and Indy

Please send it to me as soon as possible, by email. 
Make sure it's a full size original photo, not a resized picture.

I also pm'd these members with my email address.

Thanks,
Joe


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Joe, could you ask Mrs. Hooch if she could send you the pic Hooch submitted?


----------



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

I've pm'd Hooch, does she have a separate ID?


----------

